
Brain zaps boost memory in people over 60, study finds - raleec
https://wtop.com/national/2019/04/brain-zaps-boost-memory-in-people-over-60-study-finds/
======
ada1981
Curious if this is just stimulating the brain and increasing blood flow.

A short burst of exercise will also improve memory:
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/24/10-minutes-o...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/24/10-minutes-
of-exercise-a-day-improves-memory)

------
raleec
The Nature article is here:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41593-019-0371-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41593-019-0371-x)

